# Devoucoux saddles - anyway to know if stolen?



## tigers_eye (20 March 2008)

Hi all. I was under the impression most Devoucoux saddles were sold on through devoucoux, is there anyway of knowing if one offered for sale privately is stolen?


----------



## Sarah_Jane (20 March 2008)

I guess the unique numbers on the flap could be reocorded by the police. They are not always sold through Devoucoux I am trying to sell one privately.


----------



## tigers_eye (20 March 2008)

Oh?! *wiggles ears*


----------



## Thistle (20 March 2008)

appear on ebay from time to time


----------



## sillygillyhorse (20 March 2008)

The second hand ones through Devoucoux tend to be ones that have been chopped in I think, when I approached them to sell one of mine they were not interested and told me to try ebay.  

The unique numbers on each saddle are kept on a register and I was logged as the owner of the saddle, Devoucoux were happy to verify to any potential ebay purchaser the authenticity of the saddle.  Might be worth getting the numbers stamped on the saddle from the seller and giving Devoucoux a call, they are normally quite helpful.


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (24 March 2008)

i just sold one of my devoucouxs to a friend so yes they are sold secondhand!!

even the 2nd hand ones on devoucoux site are over a grand!!!

one went on ebay a few weeks ago for £600


----------



## christine48 (24 March 2008)

I have just sold one privately, went for £1200. They do have numbers on so you can check with Devoucoux regarding age and ownership. Devoucoux will take them as part exchanges too.


----------

